# It's one of those ....... Wonder how I ever lived with out one ?



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've seen these on the shelf as well. It seems like dental picks come up often in articles about nontraditional woodworking supplies. I think I'd use then for the same uses as what I use my tiny files for. The obvious use for me is getting glue out of tight spots. Detailed carvings (not my realm) would seem to be a good use as well.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Expensive tools 66 cents each lol I can see they would be handy all around


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

they can be as handy as they can be cruel.

I quite like mine.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

I have these as well, and have gone so far as too make handles for them. This allows me to use them with miniature turnings.




























​
They are very handy for many purposes, plus they make great toothpicks!

Lee


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas!!

I recently "picked" up a set at the Super Grit store in Gettysburg.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys are something else. We've all used these forever.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've never bought any at harbor Freight. But I've bought some at the woodworking shows. If those vendors still show up.

A new harbor freight store is opening about 25 miles from me. Then it won't be a full day trip.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Picks are really handy I keep one close on my work table. Think I'll get some more on the next to HF…65 miles one way so the trip has to be combined with something else need from that town, Terra Haute, Indiana. You just have to watch what you buy from HF their corner clamps are junk, my son and I both bought 4 1/2" grinders there and when you turn either on a shower of sparks comes from their insides….not safe to use either one.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

*WOW - A new Harbor Freight* will save a day long trip. Maybe they will have a concierge!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me that tools do not have to be expensive or full of hype to be useful.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ya ! I'm becoming familiar with hand sanding again…. Forgot how easy it was !!! >grin<


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, they look more like torture implements. Are you in the medical business?.


----------



## Heyz (Oct 9, 2008)

These things are great anywhere. I travelled on a sailboat for three months and Dentist tools were probably my number one item! They're great for cleaning all sorts of small spaces and can somehow be used to fix almost anything that breaks on a boat!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan: I bought 2 sets on Tues on my trip to Harbor Freight.

1 set for my bench and one upstairs for the veneering room.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still using them almost every day.


----------



## blueeyeddevil298 (Feb 24, 2008)

I bet they would be great for digging splinters out of your hands too.


----------

